# Power supply for car wiper motor too fast



## whitehotdog (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi all from uk 
Made a prop using a car wiper motor and powered it using a car battery charger I switch from 12v to 6v .but it is still going too fast .as I what the prop to look left and right slowly .and ideas what will do the job .
Bearing in mind we don't have stores like monster guts ect .and looking for cheapest easiest solution .
Thanks


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

Have you tried the slower speed on the wiper motor?
there should be a few power wires, fast/slow/park. 
ground is usually the metal casing.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

You could also use a PicoVolt controller to slow it down or even program in a number of different speeds for a more random effect. The only thing I've noticed is a definite increase in motor noice using the PicoVolt.

http://www.frightprops.com/picovolt-0975.html


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

I don't believe we are allowed to post ebay listings but search for "PWM DC Motor Speed Control Switch". I've bought a couple for under $5 a piece and they work fantastically. You can make the motor go as fast as it does now or all the way down to hardly moving at all. Great price and seems to keep the torque.


----------



## Matt Roberts (Jul 15, 2016)

Since you don't have enough time to purchase from china, check out http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/mfa-panel-mounted-speed-regulator-rn41u i used this for a few years to control the speed of a wiper motor, as long as the prop isn't too heavy the current of the motor should be less than 1-2 amps.

for next year, http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12V-40V-1...078319?hash=item360b600daf:g:Zv0AAOSwZJBYB5xy


----------



## whitehotdog (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks guys for all the ideas .


----------



## whitehotdog (Jul 16, 2011)

Matt Roberts said:


> Since you don't have enough time to purchase from china, check out http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/mfa-panel-mounted-speed-regulator-rn41u i used this for a few years to control the speed of a wiper motor, as long as the prop isn't too heavy the current of the motor should be less than 1-2 amps.
> 
> for next year, http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12V-40V-1...078319?hash=item360b600daf:g:Zv0AAOSwZJBYB5xy


Hi matt. Would I still need the battery charger to power to wiper and the pmfa just alters the speed ?. ( if so I'm still happy with that but 
What do you use to power your wiper driven props ?
Is a car battery charger the best option .
Reason I'm asking is you know thinks are a lot harder to source in the uk than us when it come to prop making .
Thanks


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

whitehotdog, this webpage would be extremely helpful for you:
http://www.scary-terry.com/wipmtr/wipmtr.htm

There are many ways to power a windshield wiper motor. I personally prefer a 12 volt 5 amp power supply because they are cheap and minimal. You can typically find them at Goodwills (or the UK equivalent of a thrift store) or flea markets for a couple bucks. I recently bought 3 for $2 a piece.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

You can also use a computer power supply if you have one laying around or a power supply from monsterguts.com although you most likely won't get it in time for this year.


----------



## Matt Roberts (Jul 15, 2016)

whitehotdog said:


> Hi matt. Would I still need the battery charger to power to wiper and the pmfa just alters the speed ?. ( if so I'm still happy with that but
> What do you use to power your wiper driven props ?
> Is a car battery charger the best option .
> Reason I'm asking is you know thinks are a lot harder to source in the uk than us when it come to prop making .
> Thanks


Im Quite Lucky, I was given a very nice 30A Bench Power Supply many years ago, with adjustable voltage and nice Amp and Volt meters, its very large and very heavy.

However last year i successfully ran the haunt on a computer power supply, as it gives out both 5v and 12v. i find wiper motors at 5v the best speed for most props.

Matt


----------



## greenjeep79 (Jul 18, 2018)

I have used the ebay PWM controllers for years with no issue, just takes a few weeks to get but they are typically under $3.00, if you have access to an 3d printer there are files on Thingiverse for free download of a box to put them in to protect them


----------

